# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Когда я получу уведомление об обновлении до Windows 10?

## DEL

Как только мы сможем подтвердить, что ваше устройство готово к обновлению, вы получите соответствующее уведомление. Принимая решение о том, что устройство готово к обновлению, мы учитываем совместимость конкретно вашего устройства и общий спрос на устройства под управлением Windows 10.

Прежде чем сообщить вам, мы загрузим необходимые файлы установки в фоновом режиме. Затем на вашем рабочем столе появится уведомление о возможности немедленно обновить версию или запланировать установку обновления на удобное для вас время. Мы выпускаем обновления поэтапно, чтобы удовлетворить высокий спрос, особенно в первые недели после того, как версия Windows 10 становится доступной.

microsoft.com

----------

